# Adobe Reader nur Standard Icon ...



## Geronimo:) (9. Februar 2010)

Hi,

seid dem letzten Update auf Adobe Reader 9.3 werden die Icons der *.pdf Dateien nur noch im Standard Windows Format angezeigt.
Also nicht mehr mit dem typischen Adobe Rot.
Auch nach einem deinstallieren und neu installieren der Software bleibt das Problem bestehen.
Ist das bei euch genauso? Falls nicht, wie kann man das rote Icon wieder aktivieren. 
Auch eine neue Verknüpfung über den Windows Explorer mit dem Dateiformat hat nichts bewirkt.

Bin im Moment etwas ratlos. 


Geronimo
...


----------



## Geronimo:) (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Adobe Reader nur Standard Windows Icon ...*

Hi,

also, ich hab inzwischen noch einige Tipps aus dem Internet probiert. 
Icon Cache erhöhen, IconCache.DB löschen, neue Verknüpfung usw. usw.
Nichts hat geholfen. Auch eine erneute Installation und eine Reparaturinstallation haben nicht geholfen.
Im Explorer werden nach wie vor alle *.pdf Dateien mit einem unansehnlichen Windows Standard Icon versehen.

Ich will aber das Adobe Icon zurück haben. Hatte ich ja sonst auch.

Was kann denn da bloß passiert sein. 
Da muß es doch eine Möglichkeit geben, dass das Adobe Icon wieder angezeigt wird. 

Geronimo
...


----------



## DarkMo (12. Februar 2010)

auch hier kann ich nur mal zu nem blick in die ordneroptionen raten. dort den reiter dateitypen auswählen und dein .pdf suchen (einfach da pdf tippen). da solltest du auch das icon ändern können. entweder gibts im adobe ordner dann ein oder mehrere icon files, die du auswählen kannst oder aber eben die exe (bei mir gibts nur die exe im unterordner "reader").




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geronimo:) (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo DarkMo,

das hab ich schon versucht.
Bei mir wird aber im Bild "Dateitypen" bei pdf nicht Erweitert, sondern Wiederherstellen angezeigt.
Bevor ich darauf klicke, zeigt er mir sogar ein rotes Adobe Symbol an.
Beim draufklicken ändert sich das Symbol in das Windows Symbol.
Wenn ich dann auf Erweitert klicke kann ich Deinen beschriebenen Weg ausführen. (kannte ich schon) 
Es hilft aber nichts, auch wenn ich Acrord32.exe auswähle, ändert er das Symbol nicht.
Vielleicht muß man doch irgend eine Icon Datei im Adobe Ordner auswählen.
Ich kenne aber keine solche Datei.
Alles sehr merkwürdig ???

Geronimo


----------



## DarkMo (12. Februar 2010)

das is wirklich seltsam :/ bei mir hatte die exe son icon dabei. kannst du das pdf dingens löschen und komplett neu anlegen?


----------



## Geronimo:) (12. Februar 2010)

Das hab ich gerade probiert. Leider ohne Erfolg.
Man, das kann doch nicht war sein, das man diese sch... Icon nicht wieder reaktivieren kann.
Könnte es daran liegen, das man beim Programm auswählen neben dem Adobe Reader auch den Opera auswählen kann?
Vielleicht beißt sich da irgendwas???
...


----------



## DarkMo (12. Februar 2010)

ich glaube, grundsätzlich kann man alles mit allem öffnen. ob das nun unbedingt zu ner sinnvolen ausgabe führt, is wieder ne andre geschichte ^^ aber ich weis da jetz leider auch ned weiter :/ kurios


----------



## Geronimo:) (12. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mir gerade den FoxitReader runtergeladen. 
Mal sehen, was nach dem Installieren passiert.
...


----------



## Geronimo:) (12. Februar 2010)

Das ist jetzt echt zum verrückt werden.
Ich hab jetzt den FoxitReader installiert.
Wenn ich den Reader starte, und im Öffnen Menue ein Document auswähle, werden mir jetzt FoxitReader Icons angezeigt.
Aber im Windows Explorer werden nach wie vor Windows Standard Icons angezeigt.
Wenn ich jetzt den Adobe Reader starte und dann ein Document auswählen möchte, werden mir jetzt auch die FoxitReader Icons angezeigt.
Nur eben nicht im Windows Explorer. Dort scheint dann also das Problem zu liegen.
Für heute schalte ich erst mal ab.

DarkMo. Vielen Dank erst mal für Deine Hilfe. 
Morgen geht´s dann weiter.

Geronimo
...


----------



## Geronimo:) (19. Februar 2010)

HI,

so ich hab in den letzten Tagen noch ein bißchen rumgefrickelt.
Aber leider kann ich das Problem nicht lösen.
Nach wie vor werden die Icons der pdf Dateien mit einem Windows Standardicon angezeigt.
Egal ob die pdf-Datei Icons jetzt mit dem AdobeReader oder mit dem FoxitReader verknüpft sind.
Wenn ich allerdings den Adobe Reader starte und dann über "Datei" - "Öffnen" eine pdf Datei laden möchte, wird mir die Datei in dem Öffnenfenster mit dem original Adobe Icon angezeigt.
Nur eben im Windows Explorer werden die pdf Dateien mit dem Windows StandardIcon angezeigt.
Schon sehr merkwürdig.

Hat noch jemand eine Idee, wie man bei den pdf Dateien im Explorer das original Adobe Icon wieder herstellen kann. 

Geronimo
...


----------

